# Walmart-ish store bid results



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just saw the bid results for a very large Walmart type of store in Michigan.

It was a reverse live online auction which basically means you can all see each others prices and keep bidding lower then the next guy (eBay in reverse).

I cannot say exactly what store or the exact prices because I'm sure somewhere in the 12 pages of legal paper work it would forbid it.


Plowing the entire lot including a gas station, sidewalks, and pharmacy drive went in the $500 - $550 range. This requires at minimum one loader with box and a few trucks and the price had to be good for 2" - 7" of snow.

Salting the entire lot takes around 12 tons of salt (using spreading rates I found on plowsite and what I have actually found in the field). Entire lot salting went for between $500 -$550, considering my price this year from the distributor is $70/ton to do it correctly would be $840 in material alone.

Pickups with a plow went in the $27 - $31 per hour range.

Heavy trucks with large plows (dump trucks) were $45-$50/hr range.

Loaders with a box were in the $85-$89/hr range.


I am sure my bids are far more accurate than most of the other bidders as we actually go to the site and measure everything and determine where to stack, then go to the our office and run the entire blue print on a cad machine.

We were destroyed with out prices and I usually have fairly competitive prices.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like you may have a good chance at getting the contract mid season if these yahoos cant get it done.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

that is a crazy cheap price. it should be more then that a push.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

so this was actually done online... some sort of website? do you only get 1 bid or do you get to go lower and lower and fight for the scraps? 

how do you know that the others actually exist and it wasn't just faked... I mean this would be quite the technique buy the customer but its like the car salesman that calls his wholesaler to see what he can get on your trade in and really is leaving a really long messege on his own voice mail. 

Sorry to hear you didnt get the work.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I have heard of that type of bidding procedure before. Crazyness IMO.
Are you suggesting the property was 36 acres (+/-)?
What are these guys thinking?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

sk187;1065715 said:


> I just saw the bid results for a very large Walmart type of store in Michigan.
> 
> It was a reverse live online auction which basically means you can all see each others prices and keep bidding lower then the next guy (eBay in reverse).
> 
> ...


Meijer stores have done this type of bidding for years....They get what they pay for...As for salting....they salt the isles and thats about it....


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

accidental post, see next post.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

A lot of commercial construction work is bid that way


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;1065757 said:


> so this was actually done online... some sort of website? do you only get 1 bid or do you get to go lower and lower and fight for the scraps?
> 
> how do you know that the others actually exist and it wasn't just faked... I mean this would be quite the technique buy the customer but its like the car salesman that calls his wholesaler to see what he can get on your trade in and really is leaving a really long messege on his own voice mail.
> 
> Sorry to hear you didnt get the work.


The others exist its to big of a store to fake it and I came in like 5th out of 11 if you average out all the pieces to the bid.

The bidding is done online just like bidding on eBay. There are basically 8 items or so (salting, trucks, loaders, exct..) and you can see the current low price and you just have to under cut them in $1 increments.

I started my loader price at $125 and was 3rd and $100 was first so the next guy lowered his to $99 then someone else lowered theirs to $98 and so on.

The auction was supposed to be 15mins but if a bid comes in with less then 2 mins, 2 more minutes get added for as long as it takes.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;1065765 said:


> I have heard of that type of bidding procedure before. Crazyness IMO.
> Are you suggesting the property was 36 acres (+/-)?
> What are these guys thinking?


I will have to look, I bid a few stores and im not in the office right now to check the sq ft.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

It is Meijer and they aren't that big but they get cheap for sure!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

That is insane. I have never heard of that but I also don't have many big places.
I would really like to see the format of the website. Someone screenshot one next time.
This tendering process is very popular, It not like when your shopping for a truck and you check out a few places. Im really picky on what I want to do to make money and I just couldnt even imagine this... ontop I don't think I could even look at the guy that won if I ever bumped into him, I would just shake my head. 

Is it that no one has any work and they are going to lose their machines to the bank, if they don't make some payments or something so they are putting them to work for basically nothing but just to get some cash flow to stop the bleeding?


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;1065826 said:


> That is insane. I have never heard of that but I also don't have many big places.
> I would really like to see the format of the website. Someone screenshot one next time.
> This tendering process is very popular, It not like when your shopping for a truck and you check out a few places. Im really picky on what I want to do to make money and I just couldnt even imagine this... ontop I don't think I could even look at the guy that won if I ever bumped into him, I would just shake my head.
> 
> Is it that no one has any work and they are going to lose their machines to the bank, if they don't make some payments or something so they are putting them to work for basically nothing but just to get some cash flow to stop the bleeding?


Its just a list of all the items for bid and your price and the current low price with a timer so you know when the bid is over.

When the bid is done the store evaluates it and decides who is the lowest over all and tells you when to start.

This store has used the system for a while I know I have bid using it a few times, this year was just lower then usual.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Home Depot, Lowes, Menards etc. have been using this online system since at least 2003 for their product suppliers. They have drove many suppliers out of business with this system of online cut throat bidding. Now they are doing this crap with the little guys for snow and lawn services, f- them.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC;1065826 said:


> That is insane. I have never heard of that but I also don't have many big places.
> I would really like to see the format of the website. Someone screenshot one next time.
> This tendering process is very popular, It not like when your shopping for a truck and you check out a few places. Im really picky on what I want to do to make money and I just couldnt even imagine this... ontop I don't think I could even look at the guy that won if I ever bumped into him, I would just shake my head.
> 
> Is it that no one has any work and they are going to lose their machines to the bank, if they don't make some payments or something so they are putting them to work for basically nothing but just to get some cash flow to stop the bleeding?


I'm w/ you buddy, I'm pretty friking resourseful, If it comes to that here in my world, I'll gladly stay in bed on those winter nights and maybe start selling tacos or try to convince the wife to get a second job.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

If you figure out how to get your wife convinced into a second job, would you be willing to share?

That's a rediculously low price on that kind of area. You do get what you pay for! All people look at is the $$$$ and not the quality the past few years.

:salute: ussmileyflag


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

plowatnight;1065840 said:


> I'm w/ you buddy, I'm pretty friking resourseful, If it comes to that here in my world, I'll gladly stay in bed on those winter nights and maybe start selling tacos or try to convince the wife to get a second job.


You're right. I can stay home and go broke a lot slower than going broke plowing snow.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

bullettooth81;1065868 said:


> If you figure out how to get your wife convinced into a second job, would you be willing to share?
> 
> Absolutely NOT ! ! ! I don't share my wife w/ anyone.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Reverse auctions are evil. :angry:

I think the cutthroats are the only ones who enjoy them.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You should be thrilled
One of your competitors is now busy working for free (or paying to work honestly, $500 for a lot that size?????? ridiculous)
now they can't take on other profitable work, that you can.

idiots everywhere.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

LoneCowboy;1065967 said:


> You should be thrilled
> One of your competitors is now busy working for free (or paying to work honestly, $500 for a lot that size?????? ridiculous)
> now they can't take on other profitable work, that you can.
> 
> idiots everywhere.


My Mama always said " when the good Lord closes a door,,, He ususally open a window."


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

"Absolutely NOT ! ! ! I don't share my wife w/ anyone"

No No No, I didn't mean 'share your wife', I meant share your IDEA on how to get your wife a second job.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Does Walmart rebid them ever year like most meijers? Everytime I drive by those places that reverse bid I just smile. I love plowing but I love making money more. Some ppl just dont understand that you need a profit to succeed.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

bullettooth81;1065973 said:


> "Absolutely NOT ! ! ! I don't share my wife w/ anyone"
> 
> No No No, I didn't mean 'share your wife', I meant share your IDEA on how to get your wife a second job.


I knew that,  I was just messing with you. So far begging and pleading isn't working


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that justmakes me feel better about my couple lots i have,and i thought they were low 10-15 bucks a push.


----------



## cat272c (Jan 13, 2010)

funny i just got off the phone with them today want the hole lot done for 500 if that dont make u want to rush and hook up them plows lol


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

*Stupid is as stupid does*

My area we get a few smart people wanting something for nothing and then I end up going out and fixing the stuff they screw up and charge the going rate so I like this and don't like this. 
But momma always said some people can't learn unless they do it the hard way first. Seems the world is going to hell one low baller at a time:bluebounc


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

plowatnight;1065840 said:


> .... or try to convince the wife to get a second job.





bullettooth81;1065868 said:


> If you figure out how to get your wife convinced into a second job, would you be willing to share?





plowatnight;1065895 said:


> Absolutely NOT ! ! ! I don't share my wife w/ anyone.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

sk187;1065715 said:


> ....Plowing the entire lot including a gas station, sidewalks, and pharmacy drive went in the $500 - $550 range. .......Pickups with a plow went in the $27 - $31 per hour range.
> 
> Heavy trucks with large plows (dump trucks) were $45-$50/hr range.
> 
> ...


so i'm confused, is it priced per trip or by the hour and did they specify exactly what type of machine you had to use?


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

LoneCowboy;1065967 said:


> You should be thrilled
> One of your competitors is now busy working for free (or paying to work honestly, $500 for a lot that size?????? ridiculous)
> now they can't take on other profitable work, that you can.
> 
> idiots everywhere.


This is soooooo true!


----------



## cat272c (Jan 13, 2010)

they were wiling to pay more for sanding than plowing now figure that out


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Grn Mtn;1072777 said:


> so i'm confused, is it priced per trip or by the hour and did they specify exactly what type of machine you had to use?


It was per plow up to 7" and then after that the hourly rates apply.


----------



## Two Canoe (Sep 1, 2010)

i am from canada. I got a invite to bid on a large contract. Large lot Big name store. my competition Is a company with large equipment used in the summer for construction. I dont know what they charge but they havent had any competition. Tell me how to bid . I have a 3/4 tom with 8ft blade with a 12 ft ebling back plow. They just want the snow stacked. I am new to this. Virgin territory,for my type of plow. 1 and 1/2 acre. 47 inches average snow fall. 5 months of winter. We dont have much wet snow here. We dont sue everyone we know how to walk on ice. Input please.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

dlcs;1065839 said:


> Home Depot, Lowes, Menards etc. have been using this online system since at least 2003 for their product suppliers. They have drove many suppliers out of business with this system of online cut throat bidding. Now they are doing this crap with the little guys for snow and lawn services, f- them.


For real I say SHiiizzz on them! One of the big dogs that I know do it because they, one have more under payed guys than anyone I know and even more mechanics. Two they buy junk equipment like a Michigan loader that has no brakes and leaks oil everywhere it goes. Three the illegal guys that don't care if they don't make OT wadge or get sent home no ins or so on. They always make money though. They cheat them by selling them on other change orders etc.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Two Canoe. First thing is sounds like your over your head. Start small so you dont have a chance to lose so much money, and two this is not the forum for it. Go to the forum and start a new one. You will get more feed back there


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't bid on these stinking contracts. If we all got together and blackballed these national companies they would go away and stop putting the screws to us.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Mr.Freezzz;1073504 said:


> For real I say SHiiizzz on them! One of the big dogs that I know do it because they, one have more under payed guys than anyone I know and even more mechanics. Two they buy junk equipment like a Michigan loader that has no brakes and leaks oil everywhere it goes. Three the illegal guys that don't care if they don't make OT wadge or get sent home no ins or so on. They always make money though. They cheat them by selling them on other change orders etc.


if they can make the junk work....isn't that good?
if you know for a fact, they are cheating on change orders...why wouldn't you provide the proof, and get that account? if they're not providing OT wages, and it appears the employees aren't legit, why aren't you calling INS? earlier in your post, you talked about insurance. whether you're a legit employee or not, at least until january.....i don't owe you insurance.....whoa, wait a minute...you'll get ins. in 2013...i just have to start paying for it next january.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

so whats the website


----------



## morecoffee (Jan 8, 2010)

So some fool is working for free, then the Big Company pays all his invoices 60-90 days late like most big companies do. A double whammy! Much less risk and better customer retention by concentrating on smaller accounts.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

dayexco;1074029 said:


> if they can make the junk work....isn't that good?
> if you know for a fact, they are cheating on change orders...why wouldn't you provide the proof, and get that account? if they're not providing OT wages, and it appears the employees aren't legit, why aren't you calling INS? earlier in your post, you talked about insurance. whether you're a legit employee or not, at least until january.....i don't owe you insurance.....whoa, wait a minute...you'll get ins. in 2013...i just have to start paying for it next january.


They never do anything about it. I know the illegals for a fact due to I got a project for the state and over 85 % of my guys told me after I asked them for there info, that they dont have a DL or green card, so how did they get hired? BS. There equipment breaks down everyday and they use bailing wire and duct tape to fix it for other day. If I told these companies of this they would say so they do the job and cost half of what you charge. Very few customers (large) take pride in good honest work. I really just laugh and keep pushing forward.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Mr.Freezzz;1074303 said:


> They never do anything about it. I know the illegals for a fact due to I got a project for the state and over 85 % of my guys told me after I asked them for there info, that they dont have a DL or green card, so how did they get hired? BS. There equipment breaks down everyday and they use bailing wire and duct tape to fix it for other day. If I told these companies of this they would say so they do the job and cost half of what you charge. Very few customers (large) take pride in good honest work. I really just laugh and keep pushing forward.


85 out of 100? you have a 100 employees? man, thems good odds...if you "knew"....there were people competing against you, none of them had valid driver's licenses, OR green cards for that matter.....why the hell aren't you getting them shut down?


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

dayexco;1074398 said:


> 85 out of 100? you have a 100 employees? man, thems good odds...if you "knew"....there were people competing against you, none of them had valid driver's licenses, OR green cards for that matter.....why the hell aren't you getting them shut down?


Working for a company that is still in business here. But yes they have around 160 employees. 85 % of the crew I was running around 25 guys, were not citizens. What do I do. Call INS or what never really thought of it but ya your right there taking jobs from me so, just like one of the other landscape Companies here yesterday was washing out and draining his pesticide tanks right into the Storm drain I called EPA and I'm sure by the looks he's done for. One less!


----------

